

So Many Publishing Platforms, So Little Time - dylan_k
http://nocategories.net/ephemera/publishing-platforms/

======
dylan_k
I posted a run-down of just a few of the publishing platforms I've heard of
recently. I haven't had time to try very many of them, so I'm curious what
anybody else might think of them before I jump into using one(s). Are there
others like these? What are the differences among them?

